# Unknown Tunnel - Isle of Wight - Nov 07



## Urban Mole

Ok so we managed to get a big group together for a trek into a tunnel in Shanklin, here on the island, thanks to a mate for letting us know, although others knew too, but never said anything 
It was a tad muddy, and when our mate said he was going back with waders, I thought he was taking the pi$$, no he wasnt....

Heres a few pics;






You can see how muddy it is in this pic.





At the end of the tunnel, my addition of candles, as mentioned earlier on the forum.
Didnt turn out how Id have liked.





The lads 





Since it was built, it has been used as a drainage system, this flow went underground.





Closer shot, showing the old tracks, used for...?? 





Traditional spider shot.





This was at the end, a bit of the celing has collapsed, but funnily, the brickwork stopped here and the tunnel carried on carved into the limestone.
None of us wanted to risk climbing over, but it is big enough, but very very wet.

About 12ft away from us, was another tunnel entrance, we left for another day.

So thats it.
Comments welcome


----------



## reddwarf9

That looks a great explore, you seem to be finding plenty to see over there


----------



## Dirus_Strictus

re, Trackway in picture 5.

If this tunnel was constructed using the traditional methods of the time, I would suggest the tracks were for the small trucks carrying the removed rock and spoil. The brick lining and floor would follow close behind the work face, thus the laying of a permanent track was quite common. Sometimes these 'permanent' tracks were eventually removed, on completion of the work.


----------



## Urban Mole

There was quite a big discussion HERE when I last posted this report, which dig up all sorts of ideas etc...


----------



## SGTJK007

*Entrance*



Urban Mole said:


> There was quite a big discussion HERE when I last posted this report, which dig up all sorts of ideas etc...



Where abouts in Shanklin is this tunnel? (how do you get to it?)


----------



## Urban Mole

Its on Cowlease hill, going out of shanklin.


----------



## BigLoada

Well whatever it was for, it looks pretty cool to me. Especially the last picture which looks like a most inviting squeeze. Tunnel action is great.


----------



## NobodyGirl

Looks awesome!

Love that spider!!!


----------



## Black Shuck

NobodyGirl said:


> Looks awesome!
> 
> Love that spider!!!


nice shots. there are rail tunnels at st boniface down and mill hill I think.


----------



## T-bar

Yes your right. Ventnor is owned by Southern Water as a water pipe runs the length of the tunnel now. And we have been in Mill Hill also


----------



## the|td4

BigLoada said:


> ...looks like a most inviting squeeze. Tunnel action is great.



you're mad mate


----------



## Urban Mole

Ok heresa bit of info for you guys on this place.
Taken from our local newspaper;


> *Bit of a flap at the bat cave*
> _By Ross Findon - Tuesday, February 24, 2009_
> 
> THE cat flap might be well known, but Southern Water has invented a version designed to solve a more unusual problem.
> The bat flap, as it has been dubbed by the water company, was cut into a set of new doors leading to a disused borehole at Cowleaze, near Shanklin, so bats could get in an out of the tunnels.
> Dating back to the 1800s, the tunnels once formed part of a spring water collection system that supplied Shanklin.
> They are no longer used but Southern Water is still responsible for them and had the metal doors created by specialist company Technocover after vandals repeatedly attacked their wooden predecessors.
> Isle of Wight Bat Hospital founder Graham Street was consulted on the project and said: “After visiting the site, I assessed the tunnels would be an ideal hibernation or roost location for most woodland bats and advised the provision of bat access in the replacement doors.”
> Species likely to be found in the tunnels include Daubenton’s, Natterer’s, Whiskered and Brandt’s bats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _The new security door with an entry slot for bats. Pictured are, from left, Southern Water area supply manager David Nye, Technover business development manager Jerry Dawson and Graham Street, of the Isle of Wight Bat Hospital and IW Consultancy._



Theres a few points Id like to put right, as most of this report is utter crap.

1) Where are bats goung to roost in this tunnel? its hardly full of hanging stuff?
2) I never once saw a bat in there when I visited.
3) Bats have never lived in there, ever, (see below pic)
4) This tunnel spent most of its time bricked up with breezeblocks, not once did I see any reminents of a door inside.
5) It says the water system is no longer in use, well thats funny, you see running water in my pics, and the water collects in wells near by that feed the local shanklin reservoir, so figure that one out.
6) Even if bats were in there, and they are crapping in the water supply, isnt that a bit toxic?

Heres the pic from a long time before I visited;






So there you go, rant over


----------



## T-bar

lol write to the council UM


----------



## Foxylady

How bizarre! 
Mind, South West Water are a law unto themselves. If only they'd put more effort into making the water taste right! I just made a coffee without running the tap for ten minutes and it smells like a swimming pool and tastes like TCP!!! :icon_evil
My rant over now!


----------



## Black Shuck

T-bar said:


> Yes your right. Ventnor is owned by Southern Water as a water pipe runs the length of the tunnel now. And we have been in Mill Hill also



Do you know how long Mill Hill is in yards?


----------



## Urban Mole

208 yards


----------

